# Corsair Graphite 600T white. Neuer Lüfter



## waterman1965 (9. September 2011)

*Corsair Graphite 600T white. Neuer Lüfter*

Hallo Hab mir vor kurzen das Corsair Grahite 600 T Gehäuse geholt. Kurz gesagt das beste was ich jemals hatte. Ausser das der vordere Lüfter ein penetrantes Summen von sich gibt, das mit höher drehen der Lüftersteuerung auch noch lauter wird.
Mindfactory sagt:Alles klar ausbauen und zu denen hinschicken.
Tolle Idee nur läuft mein Rechner dann ein wenig ohne ausreichende Kühlung. 
Meine Frage: Könnt Ihr mir eine passenden 200mm leisen Lüfter empfehlen. Es ist einfacher einen neuen zu holen als diesen Reklamationsweg zu gehen. Kann ihn ja dann immer noch einschicken.
Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## lu89 (10. September 2011)

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ckline-800U-m-18dB-A--Schwarz.html&pid=idealo
Mit Entkopplern sollte der leise sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. September 2011)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T white. Neuer Lüfter*

Der würde sich ohne Modding nicht verbauen lassen, da er nur auf der Ausblasseite eine Befestigung bietet. Beim Aerocool bin ich mir nicht sicher ( wenigstens steht nirgends ein Vermerk ) wobei ich den Hersteller recht gut finde. Alternativ würde sich da dann Coolermaster anbieten


----------



## MasterSax (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T white. Neuer Lüfter*

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die lüftersteuerung anschließe ,stehe aufn schlauch ,was ich mit den 4 kabeln machen soll, habs erstmal ans board geklemmt die lüfter 

hier auch mein thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/194337-corsair-graphite-series-600t.html#post3779529


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T white. Neuer Lüfter*

Da müßte ja ein Kabel sein mit 4 Pin Molexstecker, der für die Stromversorgung da ist


----------



## waterman1965 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T white. Neuer Lüfter*

Wie der DR. Schon sagte, Strom anschließen und dann deine Lüfter an die 4 Kabel anschließen. Aber meiner Meinung nach ist diese Lüftersteuerung für die Füße. Zu grobmotorig. Werde mir ne Externe besorgen.


----------



## TFTP100 (31. Dezember 2011)

waterman1965 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie der DR. Schon sagte, Strom anschließen und dann deine Lüfter an die 4 Kabel anschließen. Aber meiner Meinung nach ist diese Lüftersteuerung für die Füße. Zu grobmotorig. Werde mir ne Externe besorgen.



Nzxt sentry iwas?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T white. Neuer Lüfter*

Zb eine Scythe Kaze Master / Ace oder Lamptron wären recht brauchbar


----------



## rabensang (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T white. Neuer Lüfter*

Weiss zufällig jemand, ob auch 200-Millimeter-Lüfter mit einer Dicke von 25-Millimetern als Ersatz herhalten können?


----------



## TFTP100 (1. Januar 2012)

rabensang schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss zufällig jemand, ob auch 200-Millimeter-Lüfter mit einer Dicke von 25-Millimetern als Ersatz herhalten können?



Die sind doch alle so?!
Ich glaub da wird es eher mit der befestigung schwer---


----------



## rabensang (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T white. Neuer Lüfter*

Leider nicht. Die Lüftertiefen:

Corsair Original: 20 mm
Xigmatek XLF: 20 mm
Bitfenix Spectre Pro LED: 25 mm
Aerocool+Coolermaster: 30 mm

Ich bin mir sicher, dass drei Zentimeter zu viel sind und nicht in die Aussparungen passen. Bei den 25-Millimeter-Varianten könnte es gerade so gehen. Die Bitfenix-Lüfter stechen durch ihre hohe Durchsatzleistung und das gute FDB-Lager aus der geringen Auswahl heraus.


----------



## TFTP100 (1. Januar 2012)

Kanns du nich messen? Oder frag jmd der es hat


----------



## rabensang (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T white. Neuer Lüfter*

Nein, kann nicht messen, da das Case noch nicht bei mir ist 

Deshalb frag ich ja in diesem Thread.....


----------



## TFTP100 (1. Januar 2012)

rabensang schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, kann nicht messen, da das Case noch nicht bei mir ist
> 
> Deshalb frag ich ja in diesem Thread.....



Such doch jmd der es schon hat  geht normal schneller


----------



## Lude (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T white. Neuer Lüfter*

moin

also wenn man bei dem graphite einen plattenkäfig vor das netzteil setzen kann und du auch nur einen käfig brauchst dann passt dort locker nen lüfter mit einer tiefe von 30mm rein (zumindest bei dem obsidian 650d). könnte und würde dir dann den coolermaster megaflow empfehlen.

hier mal nen bild wie ich das meine mit den plattenkäfig. ist zwar nen 650d sollte wohl aber auch bei deinem graphite so gehen!?!? (achso auf dem bild ist noch der original corsair lüfter verbaut)


----------



## cili006 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T white. Neuer Lüfter*

Hi und vlt. auch schon zu spät - aber ich habe oben im Corsair den Bitfenix Spectre 200 mm verbaut und vorne den Coolermaster Mega Flow. Passt alles Prima und schön hühl.... n1 2 have


----------

